# Meat Goat Producers!



## SarJMacc (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello All! 

I am an intern with UT Extension and I am producing a publication for it dealing with aiding beginning meat goat producers. It is a small 6 page booklet that I want more opinions on. 

If you would like to see it and help me out by viewing it from a different perspective please PM me your email address. I cannot upload it here. 

Thanks!!


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## SarJMacc (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you! I have sent it. I am still waiting on a front cover picture from a local producer.


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

I just sent a PM

Thanks


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi me to please

[email protected] 
Thanks


----------



## Patch (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for letting me look at it!

-Patch


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Very informative. Thank you.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

[email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You can send it to me also if you would like. [email protected]


----------



## SarJMacc (Jun 24, 2015)

So much thanks to each and everyone of you! I am just an intern so this isn't a huge project but hopefully it will lead to more work in the industry! Thanks for all the feedback! I appreciate the honesty. That's the only way it'll get better!


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

*Meat Grade*

I thought it was very well written. Being a novice I found it very informative.


----------



## ChristineBaize (Feb 5, 2015)

We breed and raise Savanna meat goats and would love to get a copy of this. [email protected] , thanks


----------

